# CCP 13' 6-10 oz rod/656 CTM reel



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Carolina Cast Pro 13' 6-10 oz rod/Akios 656 combo for $370 obo. Includes original box for reel with neoprene cover. A few cosmetic dings along the butt but in great condition.

Will not ship. Can sell around DC/Northern Virginia at any time. Could arrange a pick-up location next time I'm driving south through Richmond/Tidewater/OBX.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Price drop to $320. Lots more pictures here https://imgur.com/a/oVqXLwS


----------



## rangerRic (Oct 15, 2018)

Ill take it.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Cool. Will PM you details.


----------

